# YP-80 vs. Ta-183



## Dark Matter (Aug 4, 2009)

Cant decide again.

Help please.

P.S. i wont start any more threads for now.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 4, 2009)

On paper the Ta-183 would be superior providing the Germans could have gotten the thing to work as advertised.


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 4, 2009)

Witch was more advanced??


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 4, 2009)

SILVERFISH1992 said:


> Witch was more advanced??


On paper the Ta 183.


----------



## Butters (Aug 4, 2009)

That's the thing about paper airplanes, no matter how 'advanced' they may seem...

When ever they come into contact with a real plane, prop or jet, they're all just grist for the mill.

IOW, confetti


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 4, 2009)

Butters said:


> That's the thing about paper airplanes, no matter how 'advanced' they may seem...
> 
> When ever they come into contact with a real plane, prop or jet, they're all just grist for the mill.
> 
> IOW, confetti


Yep...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 4, 2009)

Why are we comparing the P-80 with an aircraft that never made it off of the drawing boards. 

Silverfish, you do know that the Ta-183 was never actually built correct?

A better comparison would be the P-80 vs. Me 262. They were more contemporary with one another.

Also Siliverfish, you can continue to open threads as long as they relevant. That is what a forum is for.


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 4, 2009)

Yes I know it wasnt biult.


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 4, 2009)

Shouldn't this thread have a poll? I guess TA-183.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 4, 2009)

Doughboy said:


> Shouldn't this thread have a poll? I guess TA-183.



No I am not adding a poll. If another mod wants to they may. If this was a true comparison of aircraft, then I would add one.


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 4, 2009)

Sorry, sticking with the same planes.

Whicch would cost more in US dollars?

Yes I know the Ta-183 is German.


----------

